# My Golden Dojo loach almost dead?



## Tribaltox (Nov 21, 2008)

In my 15 gallon tank I have 3 black tetras, 3 red tetras, 1 pleco and 2 Freshwater baby green spotted puffers. I've had this exact set-up for about a good 3-4 months and nothing went wrong... but when i got my golden dojo loach it seemed fine for a few days but one night I saw he had ripped fins. Most of his top fins and bottom fins were ripped up and his back fin was almost gone! His back fin has a little red on it too. Before I added him in, everyone in the tank got along fine. But for some reason someone in the tank doesn't like him.... What can I do to help his fins regrow? How can I determine which fish did it?


Thank you in advance! :fish:


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Well...

Puffers will need a brackish tank. They will be fine for a few months in a freshwater, but i recommend getting a seperate tank for them and slowly raising the salinity.

I am almost 100% positive it is your puffers. They will pick on everything. Best kept either alone, or in trios, and almost never with others, because they will pick on them.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Is the dojo bigger then the puffers? And I'd take one puffer back, unless you have a 55 Gallon, and even then they could kill eachother. My puffer has no problem with my cichlid there the same size, but when my tank broke I had to put my oscar (6-7inches) in with my two inch puffer and the puffer see's anything bigger then it a huge threat, so it picks at it whil going back and forth in the tank. I'd take the puffers back and get dwarf puffers. 

They get to be an inch and are freshwater for the most part. and will do better in that tank then those puffers.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

ALSO. they might seem very non- agressive but they have big teeth, that can tear almost any fish, also they need 30Gal per Green spotted puffer, along with brackish water and you have to trim there teeth. I'd really get rid of them.


----------

